# Chateau De Singes, France, September 2014



## Dugie (Sep 22, 2014)

*Location #1 of the ‘Who’s hand was that Tour’ - Chateau De Singes aka Castle of Monkeys*

*History*
Not a lot of history on Chateau De Singes I’m afraid other than it was built in the 17th century and the last time it was occupied was in the middle of the 1970’s.


*My Visit*
After a long journey which started at midnight in the UK we finally arrived at the first location in France at 09:30. We was just about to enter the chateau when we spotted a car parked in the tree line right outside the building. One of the group took a quick look inside to see who or if anyone was inside, within seconds we knew there was and who it was, it was a local photographer with a model doing a photoshoot. We announced we was in the building, said hello and started to get the gear ready and within minutes we was all happily taking photos.

This place is really nice and airy, I say that because the building is basically one big rectangle with windows and doors on both sides which allows the light to stream in. The floors, walls & ceilings are mostly light colours which bounces the light around and gives this place a calm feeling.

Signs of damage are there and a little graffiti but not much. Considering this chateau has been empty for this long it really is in good condition, well, better than i was expecting anyway.

*Lets get on with the photos…*

Now we all knew that the main feature in this chateau is the staircase so a few of the group headed off to photograph it straight away and I decided to head to a different area as to not get in the way. The first photo I took was of a bath tub placed in front of a window. Seems a little weird why it would be here but it makes for a good picture.







Just to the right of where the bath is located was a room with a nice size fireplace. Placed on top of the fireplace is a horse riding helmet which made sense to me later when I found the stables as we was leaving.






After taking the above images I decided to go and see if I could get a shot of the stairs. My luck was in as the lads was just finishing up so after a couple of minutes wait I was snapping away.











After grabbing some images of the stairs I headed to the left hand side of the building, this side is not in as good a condition as the other but none the less it has some interesting decor.











You are probably thinking well is that it! The answer is yes. Upstairs there was nothing of major interest or décor so I focused my time on the ground floor.

*More images available on flickr*
The images above are just a small selection of the images I have edited. I will be adding lots more photos of Chateau De Singes on my Flickr page which can be found here, https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157647857118382/

*Final thoughts*
This small French chateau was a great way to start out the tour. I found this place to be very calming and a nice relaxed & safe explore. I highly recommend visiting this one if you are planning a trip.

To read more location reports of the places we visited on the tour please use the following link http://www.alanduggan-photography.co.uk/urbex-france-belgium-tour-september-2014/

Thanks for reading,

Dugie


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 22, 2014)

That's just lovely..I love your photos mate..I need to go continental.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 22, 2014)

I love your style of photography. Those stairs head on is my fave shot from this cracking set. Great location this one. I need to get myself back over to France ASAP! Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2014)

I do like these photos loads of depth,great report and thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 23, 2014)

Another worth the wait report after seeing the photos on flickr.
One word "Brilliant"


----------



## Dugie (Sep 23, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's just lovely..I love your photos mate..I need to go continental.



Thanks mate. This was my first trip and I really enjoyed it. I do think I will have to go back as there is so much to see over there.



DirtyJigsaw said:


> I love your style of photography. Those stairs head on is my fave shot from this cracking set. Great location this one. I need to get myself back over to France ASAP! Thanks for sharing



Cheers DJ, I am already wanting to go back. As I mentioned in reply to MM above so much to see out there. Glad you liked them mate.



flyboys90 said:


> I do like these photos loads of depth,great report and thanks for sharing.



Cheers Flyboys 



cunningplan said:


> Another worth the wait report after seeing the photos on flickr.
> One word "Brilliant"



Cheers mate, really appreciate the comment.

Dugie


----------



## brickworx (Sep 23, 2014)

Proper nice work - love the staircase.....great stuff.


----------



## GPSJim (Sep 23, 2014)

That staircase is worth the visit alone, great report, great shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dugie (Sep 23, 2014)

brickworx said:


> Proper nice work - love the staircase.....great stuff.



Cheers buddy, That image is growing on me slowly 



GPSJim said:


> That staircase is worth the visit alone, great report, great shots! Thanks for sharing.



I agree Jim, if the stairs was not there I do not believe anyone would go.

Dugie


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 26, 2014)

Love the bath tub shot it really works! Beautiful staircase, adore the ironwork and the tiles really finish it off.....fantastic set of images and they really suit the style of processing...lovely job


----------



## Dugie (Sep 26, 2014)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Love the bath tub shot it really works! Beautiful staircase, adore the ironwork and the tiles really finish it off.....fantastic set of images and they really suit the style of processing...lovely job



Thanks mate really glad you liked the report and the way I have processed the images. I know it wont be to everyone's taste but I like them 

Dugie


----------



## decker (Oct 29, 2014)

Absolutely stunning.. ! 
So far the most beautiful staircase I've seen !


----------



## Dugie (Oct 30, 2014)

decker said:


> Absolutely stunning.. !
> So far the most beautiful staircase I've seen !



Cheers Decker, It is a stunner I have to agree.

Dugie


----------



## enriq88 (Oct 30, 2014)

Terrorific!!!


----------



## Mike178 (Oct 30, 2014)

Stunning pictures looks amazing


----------



## Dugie (Oct 30, 2014)

enriq88 said:


> Terrorific!!!





Mike178 said:


> Stunning pictures looks amazing



As always thanks & glad you like the photos. This is a nice location even though a good amount has been stripped out.

Dugie


----------

